# I F**** LOVE HALO 3!!!!!!!!!!&



## modshroom128 (Sep 24, 2007)

i just realy realy realy realy needed to get that off my chest... i feel like a little school girl, im all jumpy and antsy and shit... practicaly 24 more hours and that game will come out, and i will be outside eb with 5 of my friends waiting!!!

I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 I LOVE HALO 3 


(god bless the testing area... god bless god... amen)


----------



## bobrules (Sep 24, 2007)

I F LOVE HALO 3 IF I HAVE A DAM 360.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh YEAAA. HALOE IS TEH BEST EVAR


----------



## bluebright (Sep 24, 2007)

keep it in your pants.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 24, 2007)

You know I never thought I'd say it but I think I love Halo 3 too


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm going to drive past a line of people waiting and yell the ending at them. Just like I did with the last Harry Potter book


----------



## lookout (Sep 24, 2007)

As HOLE 3 coming out!!! Yeaaaah!!!! lol


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 24, 2007)

SHADFKLADFSKHLAKHDSFHASDHFAH;SDFH;AS;!!!!1!!

I TYPED THAT OUT OF SHEER EXCITMENT
(goes back to training on halo 2)


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> I'm going to drive past a line of people waiting and yell the ending at them. Just like I did with the last Harry Potter book


shit... i never realized people might do that...

fuck... i better not have the ending ruined... 
and dont do it here... i beg of you.

HALO 3 FTWWWW~!!111`~


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> You know I never thought I'd say it but I think I love Halo 3 too


W000T0T00T0T0T0
TRIPLE POST IN TESTING AREA FTW!


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 24, 2007)

VUVIPLE POST!!!1!


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> I'm going to drive past a line of people waiting and yell the ending at them. Just like I did with the last Harry Potter book




don't be a douche. how would you like someone driving past and ruining some game or book you like? exactly. you're whats wrong with the world my friend.


and yes i'm quite excited too


----------



## science (Sep 24, 2007)

Master Chief is actually Mama Chief. Halo 3 = Metroid 1


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 24, 2007)

Too bad I don't have a 360 AND I'm going to be in Washington D.C. at a forum when this comes out. It would have been SO FUCKING FUN to play Halo 3 at midnight and drive around just fucking around. I won't even be home on Saturday when like 200 people from the 2 universities and 10 high schools in my city are having a Halo 3 tournament. FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK
UCKFUCKFUCKF
FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKUFKCUFKCUFKCUFKCUFKCUFKCUFKCFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK

*FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK*







*FUCK!!!!!*


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 24, 2007)

I just modded my 360, and play the pirated version. Doesn't everyone do that?


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 24, 2007)

Some people want to play it online, lol. I don't know if Microsoft has ways of detecting all mods online, but they're probably working on it


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> I just modded my 360, and play the pirated version. Doesn't everyone do that?


i got another 360 to do that


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 24, 2007)

I


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Some people want to play it online, lol. I don't know if Microsoft has ways of detecting all mods online, but they're probably working on it


They can try, it's been a year since I've have a modded system, and playing online.


----------



## zi70410 (Sep 24, 2007)

which way did u mod yours chip or serial


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 24, 2007)

halo 3 is an overrated piece of shit. I dont know why everyone goes crazy over it. ive played the first 2 and they are just boring, generic shooters. and this one is probably the same.


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> halo 3 is an overrated piece of shit. I dont know why everyone goes crazy over it. ive played the first 2 and they are just boring, generic shooters. and this one is probably the same.


fail.


its an INCREADIBLY fun game.


anyway, if i have a 2nd 360 and they ban that one... can i still use my other 360 (unmodded) to get on live?


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > halo 3 is an overrated piece of shit. I dont know why everyone goes crazy over it. ive played the first 2 and they are just boring, generic shooters. and this one is probably the same.
> ...




how do I fail?


explain what makes halo different from any other fps.


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 23 2007 said:
> ...


its alot more fun than many 1st person shooters on teh computers, and its a shitload more arcadish


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> ...




ummm. thats great, but you didnt explain anything.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2007)

Eh, don't mind Jhongerkong. Sumbitch is always cranky, and generally flames anything that someone expresses a liking for.


I liked Halo 1, which I played on the computer... It had a decent story, and I liked the vehicles - loads of fun in those. I also liked the physics & game engine, which is actually pretty surprising, since I haven't liked a game's physics since Quake 3 Arena.

Halo 2, I didn't play, but I heard they fucked up the engine... Supposedly they're using the old one, for halo 3? Or at least revamped it? Either way, the videos I've seen of Halo 3 have made me want to play it. I'm pretty excited for it, even though I don't own a 360. I'm gunna have to borrow my friend's, haha.


----------



## Critical_Impact (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree with Jhongerkong, I've played Halo 1, 2 on Xbox and 2 on PC and nothing really sets it apart from other fps's on the PC. It's the best FPS on XBOX and it's pretty overhyped. The story is pretty boring, or at least I found it was(it's a subjective thing) and the multiplayer isn't anything new either.
I'd say any one of the countless FPS games on PC are better, i.e. Bioshock(yes, also on 360), Infernal, Prey, Stalker, Call of Juarez, Quake Wars( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, awesome game, seriously awesome multiplayer)


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Eh, don't mind Jhongerkong. Sumbitch is always cranky, and generally flames anything that someone expresses a liking for.
> 
> 
> I liked Halo 1, which I played on the computer... It had a decent story, and I liked the vehicles - loads of fun in those. I also liked the physics & game engine, which is actually pretty surprising, since I haven't liked a game's physics since Quake 3 Arena.
> ...



1. all I asked was for someone to tell me what the big deal about halo is

2. is this flaming? have I ever flamed anything before?

3. you are a sumbitch


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Critical_Impact @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> I'm going to have to agree with Jhongerkong, I've played Halo 1, 2 on Xbox and 2 on PC and nothing really sets it apart from other fps's on the PC. It's the best FPS on XBOX and it's pretty overhyped. The story is pretty boring, or at least I found it was(it's a subjective thing) and the multiplayer isn't anything new either.
> I'd say any one of the countless FPS games on PC are better, i.e. Bioshock(yes, also on 360), Infernal, Prey, Stalker, Call of Juarez, Quake Wars(
> 
> 
> ...



couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

why did you guys bother to play the second one if you hated the first one so much? why did you even bother to complete the game if you disliked it so much?

Halo is just good fun, the single player in the first 2 games was pretty average but the multiplayer was the best on consoles hands down. It's scifi with lots of action, my kind of thing.

It's been getting really good reviews so obviously it isn't just the halo 3 fanboys that see something good in it. 97/100 based on 15 reviews...not a bad score at all


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> *why did you guys bother to play the second one if you hated the first one so much?* why did you even bother to complete the game if you disliked it so much?
> 
> Halo is just good fun, the single player in the first 2 games was pretty average but the multiplayer was the best on consoles hands down. It's scifi with lots of action, my kind of thing.



I hoped the 2nd one would be better


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 24, 2007)

i played a little of the halo 1 story mode and quit because it got old quick. played halo 1 and 2 multiplayer and they were ok, nothing spectacular to make me want to play hours upon hours of it.

You can't have an amazing FPS on a console for one reason and one reason only - no mouse. Unreal Tournament + Half-Life 2 + Fear + etc etc etc ftw.


----------



## ca82686 (Sep 24, 2007)

Jhongerkong, haven't you heard?  HAELO IS TEH GREETEST GAEM OF ALL TEIM AND INVENTIND INNOVATIAVE THINGS LIKE DUEL WEILDING EVEN THOUGH OTHER GAMES DID IT BEFOAR BUT THEY INVENTED IT AND ITS THE BEST EVAR OF ALL TIME, ALSO CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.

the only thing more overhyped was when fable was in development, and even he came out and basically said, yeah, that might have been too much =P  Not sure why everyone loves halo so much, its alright, but nothing special.  schoolkids seem to cream their pants over it though for some reason, but they wouldn't know a good game if it came out and bit them in their master chief underwear that they just splotzed in from watching the halo 3 trailers for the 100th time.  

also i heard someone say in another forum, and i quote "i dont care how much i'd pay $200 just for the regular version!"  and i said "you mean you'd ask your mom to pay $200 for it"  get a job, freeloaders =P  I hope all the 360's explode simultaneously due to the high server traffic from everyone that tries to go online at one time, then microsoft has to pay everyones expenses for property damage and then goes out of business.  Also there is a penguin doing the macarena directing traffic.


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 24, 2007)

Halo failed in Japan. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Critical_Impact (Sep 24, 2007)

Because if you don't give a game thats been hyped as much as Halo 3 a good score you'll kick up a shit storm and piss of a whole load of fanboys.


----------



## kellyan95 (Sep 24, 2007)

It gets "FINALLY IT'S OVER!" scores


----------



## phoood (Sep 24, 2007)

_*MASTER CHIEF DIES!!!!!!!1!!!!*_

Who knows?

Yeah, waiting for Halo 3 too.



QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Oh YEAAA. HALOE IS TEH BEST EVAR


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(ca82686 @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Jhongerkong, haven't you heard?Â HAELO IS TEH GREETEST GAEM OF ALL TEIM AND INVENTIND INNOVATIAVE THINGS LIKE DUEL WEILDING EVEN THOUGH OTHER GAMES DID IT BEFOAR BUT THEY INVENTED IT AND ITS THE BEST EVAR OF ALL TIME, ALSO CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.
> 
> the only thing more overhyped was when fable was in development, and even he came out and basically said, yeah, that might have been too much =PÂ Not sure why everyone loves halo so much, its alright, but nothing special.Â schoolkids seem to cream their pants over it though for some reason, but they wouldn't know a good game if it came out and bit them in their master chief underwear that they just splotzed in from watching the halo 3 trailers for the 100th time.Â
> 
> also i heard someone say in another forum, and i quote "i dont care how much i'd pay $200 just for the regular version!"Â and i said "you mean you'd ask your mom to pay $200 for it"Â get a job, freeloaders =PÂ I hope all the 360's explode simultaneously due to the high server traffic from everyone that tries to go online at one time, then microsoft has to pay everyones expenses for property damage and then goes out of business.Â Also there is a penguin doing the macarena directing traffic.




I died laughing reading the beginning


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

lol @ halo failed in japan... the Japanese like what's cool and halo isn't considered cool over there. plenty of things fail in japan and it doesn't mean that it's not good, the japs are fairly strange consumers..they really like gimmicks 

I liked fable too. fuck listening to the hype just judge a game on its own merits and if you don't like it that's fine, don't be a douche about it.


so it got high scores because it's finally over and they didn't want to piss the fanboys off? yes I'm sure that's right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"also i heard someone say in another forum, and i quote "i dont care how much i'd pay $200 just for the regular version!" and i said "you mean you'd ask your mom to pay $200 for it" get a job, freeloaders =P"

LOLZ U R TEH FUNNYZ, i'm sure when the ladies read ur posts they get wet in anticipation of your almighty funnyz


it's just a fun game. nothing more. lots of people hate on it because it's popular.


yay your so cool, you don't like halo 3 you must be some unique individual !!1 go back to sucking the fat nintendo wiimote cock, damn fanboys


----------



## ca82686 (Sep 24, 2007)

XD  glad to have killed ya through laughi...  wait a minute, HOLY SHI SON HES A ZOMBAH!  

also cubin doesn't seem to understand the concept of satire =P

and yes, i always make the ladies wet, always.  because of my cool uniqueness like you said.  also a bucket of soapy water.

lulz, who said i was a nintendo fanboy?  someone is really jealous of my coolness and soapy nakkid wet supermodel collection.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> lol @ halo failed in japan... the Japanese like what's cool and halo isn't considered cool over there. plenty of things fail in japan and it doesn't mean that it's not good, the japs are fairly strange consumers..they really like gimmicks
> 
> I liked fable too. fuck listening to the hype just judge a game on its own merits and if you don't like it that's fine, don't be a douche about it.
> 
> ...



I could tell you the same thing

go back to sucking bungie and microsofts vagina, damn fanboy.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 24, 2007)

The thing with Halo is that it's fun(mostly just the multiplayer) and it's on a console. Halo doesn't fail in Japan, the entire 360 does. It sucks I won't be able to get my 360 until the weekend...

Modshroom you can't really say it's better than FPS's on the PC(which it mostly isn't) when you don't even play PC games...


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

you hope everyones 360 explodes when they go online?..you suck. why spoil peoples fun? if that was satire then I'm certainly missing something.

go back to phoenix wright, you don't see me hating on shit just because I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol @ halo failed in japan... the Japanese like what's cool and halo isn't considered cool over there. plenty of things fail in japan and it doesn't mean that it's not good, the japs are fairly strange consumers..they really like gimmicks
> ...



I own a wii and not a 360. I love my DS and I'm far from a microsoft fanboy, so no you cannot say that.

zomgz isn't it just possible that people like different games than you? and perhaps they like them because they find them fun?? zomg no wai!


----------



## ca82686 (Sep 24, 2007)

i edited my post with *lulz, who said i was a nintendo fanboy? someone is really jealous of my coolness and soapy nakkid wet supermodel collection.*

and its true, you're jealous, of my awesome wet girl making ablities.  ha, wow, he had enough time to go check my post history?  OMG I LEIK PHOENIX WRIGHT I MUST BE A NINTENDO FANBOI OMG

I'd like it whatever system it was for, so now whos the douche =P

"I own a wii and not a 360. I love my DS and I'm far from a microsoft fanboy, so no you cannot say that."  ohh, i get it, you're a closet nintendo fanboy and you must strike out at those who might share a liking because you're afraid you might actually be one.  ALSO YOU WIN ONE INTARNETS FOR STARTING POINTLESS FLAME WARS, CAPS LOCK FTW.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> ...




and I own a 360 as well as a wii.

only a microsoft fanboy would start crying when someone doesnt like halo.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 24, 2007)

I own nearly every game on the 360 BUT Halo, and I can tell you one thing. It sucks more ass than a Pokemon fanboy at the NYC Pokecenter.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

me starting pointless flame wars? no, that was you and that other dude hating on halo.

yes I admit it i'm jealous of ur funnyz, ur funnyz is just so immense. 

the only reason I mentioned phoenix wright is because I personally can not stand the games, but I don't go into threads posting about how much I dislike it.

I wouldn't consider myself a fanboy, I like every single console in existence.


I don't care if someone doesn't like halo, that's fine. I fucking hate it when people look down on someone for liking or disliking a certain game.

"I'm going to drive past a line of people waiting and yell the ending at them. Just like I did with the last Harry Potter book"

that's called being a douche

"I hope all the 360's explode simultaneously due to the high server traffic from everyone that tries to go online at one time, then microsoft has to pay everyones expenses for property damage and then goes out of business."

hoping everyones 360's explode? how can you even hate a game that much? I just don't understand. you wish misfortune on others that haven't done anything to you...that's called being a douche.


these were the things that pissed me off so much. I don't give a fuck if someone doesn't like halo, that's awesome if you don't like halo. what really bothers me is people being cockheads for no reason. my reason for being a cockhead is justified, yours is not.

last reply from me in this thread I have work to do and I'm stupid in the first place to feed these morons. I can't believe how much time I wasted on this, I truly am the cockhead...


----------



## phoood (Sep 24, 2007)

From cubin's other posts (as in posts besides in this topic) it seems he's just as enthusiastic about the 360 and it's upcoming titles this fall/winter season as I am.  He's just more vocal than I am actually.

Btw, I'm mostly buying it because friends will be purchasing it too.  But I really wanted to finish the fight. 
For more than 10 hours.


----------



## ca82686 (Sep 24, 2007)

wow, buy me some games too while you're at it =D  I'll take a copy of Ar tonelico if you have it, it looks neat =P


----------



## ca82686 (Sep 24, 2007)

you like the Ngage but not phoenix wright?  wow, thats dumb =P

"I can't believe how much time I wasted on this, I truly am the cockhead..."

luls, couldn't have said that last part better myself, the intarnets are serious business =P

also its called satire, and of course i meant that literally about exploding things, how else could i have meant it.  you forgot the part about penguins though, so you phail.

the yelling the ending part doesn't exactly work, since i didn't link to the footage or describe anything though, nice try, you get one internets subtracted.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(phoood @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Btw, I'm mostly buying it because friends will be purchasing it too.Â But I really wanted to finish the fight.
> For more than 10 hours.


That's pretty much the same reasons I'm getting it...but that's what's mostly going to make it fun though...


----------



## cenotaph (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been considering buying a 360 actually, but thinking about it there really isn't any game available or slated for release  for it that I'm actually interested in - save Mass Effect, which will probably receive a PC port anyway like every Bioware game has. The first Halo was kinda fun in multiplayer (PC version), single player was a big turd with some of the most boring level design ever. The second one... I've played through most of the single player and found it repetitive and uninteresting. Multiplayer is kinda okay, though I hate playing it on Xbox Live with infantile kiddies.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

Gears of War
Bioshock
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas
Dead Rising
Crackdown
Forza Motorsport 2
Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition
Dead or Alive 4
Burnout Revenge
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
Eternal Sonata
Viva Pinata
Call of Duty 4
Halo 3
Half-life 2, episode 1, episode 2
Blue Dragon
Portal
Team Fortress 2
Stranglehold
Mass Effect + sequels 
Halo Wars
Rock Band
Guitar Hero 3
Assassin's Creed
Skate
Resident Evil 5
Ninja Gaiden 2
Devil May Cry 4
Soulcalibur IV
Beautiful Katamari
Left 4 Dead
Banjo Kazooie   
Tom Clancy's EndWar (looks amazing)
Time Shift
World in Conflict
Fallout 3
Legendary: The Box
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Grand Theft Auto IV + sequels 
Bully: Scholarship Edition
Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena
Enemy Territory: Quake Wars
Every Extend Extra Extreme (looks like a crazy shoot em up)
Fable 2
Silent Hill 5
Too Human
Unreal Tournament III
Dungeon Hero

here's a list of some of the games that have been released and are coming out for 360.you should find at least a few you like.
some of them will come out on PC but you'll save a heap of money buying a 360 compared to upgrading your pc every 6/12 months. 

the vast majority of xbox live players are annoying little kids, I know enough people with 360's to be able to play just with friends and if you play matchmaking for a while you'll eventually find some chilled out people to play with too. you can mute the annoying kids quite easily so it's not that much of a problem IMO.

I understand that some people don't like halo, especially if you are into rpgs and games a bit less actionish. Mass effect looks really good, can't wait till I get my 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: added a few more games to the xbox360 list, should be something for everyone in there...it's not like anyone would buy every single one of those games though. It's not the whole release list ,these are just the games that I think are/will be very good. chances are some people will like other releases I didn't include.

v - yes modshroom wii60 ftw indeed. you get all the quality nintendo games + the bigger budget action, rpg, shooters, sports and puzzle games with the 360. win win


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 24, 2007)

wii60 ftw?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> here's a list of some of the games that have been released and are coming out for 360.you should find at least a few you like.
> some of them will come out on PC but you'll save a heap of money buying a 360 compared to upgrading your pc every 6/12 months.


Once you get a 8800GTS, you probably wont have to upgrade your PC until next gen systems are out. a 8800 beats the 360's GPU already.

And its not "some of them" over 70% of that list is already out/will be out on PC.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

no way not 70% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




even though a 8800 beats a 360 technically you'll find the graphics will look nicer on the 360 because it doesn't have to be optimized for so many different systems. more importantly you'll be able to play newer games for the next 3 years at an awesome framerate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that may not be the case with the 8800. those cards cost as much as the 360 itself anyway, you still gotta pay for cpu, ram, monitor, motherboard etc. it's much cheaper to just buy a 360, which was my point.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 24, 2007)

I just completed it... Never completed the 1st two and must say it really didn't do much for me. It was a very good game but it's definitely not the best FPS I've played (HL2). I'm sure fans of the series will love it though!


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

damn straight, halo doesn't come close to touching HL2. episode 1 was pretty good but episode 2 looks to be much much better.

but yes halo 3 is a very good game


----------



## Costello (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> [title:huge list of 360 games]
> Gears of War
> Bioshock
> Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
> ...


you can add Elveon to that list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.elveon.com
and GTA 4 *edit* okay it was already in the list


----------



## TaMs (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > here's a list of some of the games that have been released and are coming out for 360.you should find at least a few you like.
> ...


So true, most of those games are multiplatform anyway.

btw did you guys hear about that halo car that got red ring of death? :A


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 24, 2007)

It would be funny if you were playing halo 3 and you got the Red Ring Of Death.



Ah! xbox 360, cant cope...poor thing.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 24, 2007)

The only Halo I've played was the first one on my PC and I got really disappointed. I don't know about Halo 2 and 3.. but Halo is a very generic fps with a so-so story and enemies.. there's nothing new or special about that game.. games like H-L 2, Medal of Honnor and Doom3 are a lot more innovative and fun.

At all.. Halo is not a bad game, I've had some fun playing it.. but it's A LOT overrated..


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> It would be funny if you were playing halo 3 and you got the Red Ring Of Death.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! xbox 360, cant cope...poor thing.




It'd be funny if you were playing your ds and the hinge cracked and a piece of plastic went straight through your eye and into your brain.


I joke, I joke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






whatever you guys say doesn't change the fact that the 360 is an awesome console with awesome games. jealous perhaps? the wii certainly has many good games.


----------



## Jasafar (Sep 24, 2007)

Actually Halo 3 received fantastic reviews coming out of Japan, and that's from a country that hates first-person shooters.  I pick up my copy tomorrow at Kmart at 8am.  Took off of work a day to play!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be funny if you were playing halo 3 and you got the Red Ring Of Death.
> ...



That would be pretty funny. But i have protection, i wear glasses so it wouldn't reach my eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh btw i'm not jealous, i could easily get a Xbox 360 but i don't want to since they always get
the Red Ring Of Death..which is just stupid...maybe later in life when Microsoft acknowledges
what is wrong with the dam console and fixes it.


/rant






Peace out


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> ...



it's fixed, so they say. they've admitted the problem and have given every xbox360 a 3 year warranty.

I'm still waiting for the new xbox360 chipset so I can be assured the red ring of death is fixed forever. it is a horrible problem although I think microsoft have kind of made up for it with the 3 year warranty.


just so everyone knows linkiboys stats were wrong(nothing against linki, he's a strapping young lad). more than 70% of those games won't come out on pc. Yeah it's true many are multiplatform but you'd have to buy a top of the line computer and a ps3 ($3000+ vs $300) to be able to play them and you'd still be missing out on quite a few awesome exclusives.

all consoles have their faults and strengths, I still like my DS the best


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Halo failed in Japan. 'Nuff said.



Just thought this story was funny after I had read this dudes post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Japanese Gamers Really Care About Halo 3*


We don't expect the lines in Akihabara or Den Den Town to reach the impressive levels of home, but don't think that Tokyo Game Show attendees are turning up their noses at Halo 3, just because it's on the Xbox Somethingorother. They waited, for hours—okay an hour at least—to get their hands on the game just a few days early. That 60 minute wait sign was quickly updated to 90 minutes after everyone in Microsoft's booth grew tired of playing Zoids Alternative and Dynasty Warriors 6. Respect, Halo 3. Much respect.

Sure, the waits for Biohazard: The Umbrella Chronicles (3.5 hours) and Devil May Cry 4 (just about all day) were a bit nuttier, but maybe the Japanese are warming up to Master Chief. We'll know at about 10 AM on September 27th if Halo 3 will be the 360's savior in Japan.

from: Kotaku


disclaimer: I'm not implying halo 3 will be the 360's savior in japan, I doubt any game apart from final fantasy could get them to start buying them up. only the so called 'hardcore' gamers in japan have 360's, not the much larger casual crowd.


----------



## go185 (Sep 24, 2007)

Halo FTL.

Seriously, this series is sooooo overrated....


----------



## cubin' (Sep 24, 2007)

overrated? yeah, probably. I think the Wii is too.

is it a bad game? no, it's excellent...not the best but very good

edit: time for cubin' to stop defending halo3 and the xbox360, it's a full time job around these parts


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 24, 2007)

Too much fanboyism from both sides. Can't compute!!
Really guys, make fools of yourselves, will you?

Really, can't you guys just play the game or NOT play the game? If this topic is about how people love Halo, then the stay the damn out if you don't like Halo. If the topic is about how people hate Halo, then the Halo-lovers just stay out.
Do you really think you can make a hater love something just by arguing with him? Or making a lover hate something with made-up facts? Get real, man.

And it IS true that the 360 is a console that is fragile like glass. But does that fact alone automatically make it a bad console? Of course not. I mean, there IS something like a warranty, unless you happen to have modded your 360, in which case you can easily fix it yourself, anyway.

It also IS true that Halo doesn't feature anything new on the FPS front, and is by itself a rather simple shooter, but does this make the game shitty? Of course not. I mean, gamers who scream that Halo is too simple of a shooter just shouldn't play shooters at all. What do you expect from a shooter? Guns that talk?

Really now, damn fanboys, just play the consoles you like and leave the other's alone


----------



## Sil3n7 (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> wii60 ftw?


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 24, 2007)

Its a really good game but its ratings are way too high. I'd give it 8/10, but then I've not been online but still its single player mode is its main event.


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(go185 @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Halo FTL.
> 
> Seriously, this series is sooooo overrated....


just cause its a little overrated/overhyped doesint mean its not a good game...


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 25, 2007)

ok, im leaving to go stand in a 4 hour line for the game...
god bless america...


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> Its a really good game but its ratings are way too high. I'd give it 8/10, but then I've not been online but still its single player mode is its main event.




I'd say the multiplayer is just as big a main event. Forge is an awesome feature for a console game and should keep the gameplay fresh for years. Instant replay and the fact it records everything you do is again, another cool addition to a console game. These things aren't new but the way they're implemented into the whole package is done very nicely.

If you haven't tried co-op yet it's worth giving a go, so much fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah I agree with you hadrian, a sequel that hasn't brought much new stuff to the table should not be getting perfect scores.


----------



## ca82686 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cubin - "last reply from me in this thread I have work to do and I'm stupid"

so much for your last post back there, your fanboyness disturbs me.  The last part was right.

I'm getting ninjabread man instead of halo 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 25, 2007)

They come for the short campaign, they stay for the never ending Multiplayer...


----------



## aslacker55 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can't wait to try online multiplayer tonight. I'm gonna kick some ass.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 25, 2007)

I predict by the end of this week there will be at least a couple thousand more 360's sold, a couple thousand new Live Gold accounts opened and a couple million hours of Halo 3 played online. This is why they can't use dedicated servers. It would take nothing short of about a hundred Cray supercomputers tied together to handle all that.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(hollabackitsobi @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> I predict by the end of this week there will be at least a couple thousand more 360's sold, a couple thousand new Live Gold accounts opened and a couple million hours of Halo 3 played online. This is why they can't use dedicated servers. It would take nothing short of about a hundred Cray supercomputers tied together to handle all that.


Dude..hello MICROSOFT!


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ca82686 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Cubin - "last reply from me in this thread I have work to do and I'm stupid"
> 
> so much for your last post back there, your fanboyness disturbs me.Â The last part was right.
> 
> I'm getting ninjabread man instead of halo 3 tomorrow.




you totally are so awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm working at my computer so it's not much of a problem being on gbatemp. I forgot about that post and I apologize for the phycological damage it's caused you.

If you don't like halo 3 please try and stay out of this thread, it's for people that are excited and looking forward to it.


----------



## ca82686 (Sep 25, 2007)

apology accepted, and yes I'm too cool for school.  forums are a place to have discussions, something you don't seem capable of having a rational one about, so I'm going to ignore your advice to say out of here.  Thanks for your concern.  I don't think it'll push as many consoles as people are thinking, but it might make them turn a profit for the first time since, oh wait, there wasn't a first time.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ca82686 @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> apology accepted, and yes I'm too cool for school.Â forums are a place to have discussions, something you don't seem capable of having a rational one about, so I'm going to ignore your advice to say out of here.Â Thanks for your concern.Â I don't think it'll push as many consoles as people are thinking, but it might make them turn a profit for the first time since, oh wait, there wasn't a first time.


cubin's cool, stfu


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

thankyou ca82686, I'm hoping we can be good friends now and let our petty differences (liking different games) not get in the way.

I don't like to argue about pointless shit I just really hate it when people group someone into a certain stereotype just because they like a certain game. 

I don't care about microsoft making money, I just like to play games that I find enjoyable.


----------



## go185 (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(go185 @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Halo FTL.
> ...



Well, I was targeting the overhyping of the game.

I played the previous 2 halos, but they are not OMFG BEST GAME EVAR material.....

They are good, but not great.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ca82686 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> apology accepted, and yes I'm too cool for school.Â forums are a place to have discussions, something you don't seem capable of having a rational one about, so I'm going to ignore your advice to say out of here.Â Thanks for your concern.Â I don't think it'll push as many consoles as people are thinking, but it might make them turn a profit for the first time since, oh wait, there wasn't a first time.


Wasn't it you who decided to be an ass?


----------



## ca82686 (Sep 25, 2007)

well i didn't decide to be like that until cubin threw a hissy fit and wanted me to do things to wii dong or something =P  i was just bustin yer chops though, because teh intarnets are serious business.  you'd think talking about macarena dancing penguins would cause people to not take things so seriously, I didn't think i was grouping or stereotyping that much, and it wasn't that offensive that it would cause most people to freak out, but, with some people... =P  Sure, we could be friends, everyones gonna like different stuff.  but first im going to have dinner, or, breakfast, I'm not sure.  breaklunchinner.


----------



## Trygle12 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't like the hype some of these games get. Other games were perfect additions to a series, yet the large selling ones always get most of the hype.
Reviewers love to pick favorites in accordance with the gaming populace. They are humans, too. They are not immune to hype. They are not immune to oversight and bias. It's just when one game comes out that is similar to its prequel, Critics bash it to hell and back. Then a super hyped game comes out that is very similar to its' predecessors and the critics eat it up and claim it as the best game EVER!!!1

I hate this Bias, it is something that not a single major reviewer has been immune to. From what I have seen from Halo 3, it's just more of the same. No more deserving of an 8, much like other games that do the same. Yet here we see it getting 9 and 10 from all across the interwebz.

Isn't Humanity lovely?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww, shucks... I'm late for the flame wars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be getting Halo 3, cuz all my R6Vegas squadmates are getting it. Hype aside, it looks pretty cool from the vids I've seen, I like the fly anywhere god-mode replay stuff. Also I thought the first Halo was really good, didn't play the second one though.

It's funny, as much as my squadmates (Shake & Bake) were hating on Halo for it being a dumbed down fratboy game, and not remotely close to Rainbow in all aspects.. I bet all of 'em have it by tomorrow morning!

Ha!


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Aww, shucks... I'm late for the flame wars.


It's actually more of a cold war between ca82686 and cubin' right now.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

me and ca82686 are buddies now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just need to learn to ignore people bashing things for no reason at all, I'm fairly new to this internet thing


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> me and ca82686 are buddies now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If people who bash and people who admire would do these things in seperate topics, the internet would be a better place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, yes, normally you should mix those two up for a proper discussion, but thing is, nobody these days engages into a discussion to broaden his own horizon anymore. It's either your opinion, or no opinion at all. 
I really wish people would just take their own opinions, and take the opinions of other into consideration,  to build a new opinion from this. And if they aren't willing to do that, they should just stay out of the discussion, because it will lead nowhere, anyway.


----------



## yus786 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh well, my wait for an xbox 360 is over!

Got a premium for £130 with 2 wireless pads, 20GB hardrive and fifa 07 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now that is a bargain! just going to the shop today to get a dual layer drive and some dual layer disks for my pc, over the weekend going to get it flashed and bobs your uncle my first ever xbox gaming experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cant wait to play halo 3 online and pro evo 2008 and abit late for rainbow 6!!

hmm looks for an xbox 360 best games list!

regards

a happy yus786


----------



## cubin' (Sep 25, 2007)

nice dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'm very jealous. hope you enjoy it, I'll let you know when I get my 360 and we can crank some multiplayer


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, I completely forgot aobut this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll go to my cousins this afternoon and play it.

Though I can say that I'm not _that _excited about.


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> Oh yeah, I completely forgot aobut this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case, the campaign should be blast for you. If you aren't too overly hyped, it's actually a pretty good game. And the campaign comes of quite movie-like, too.
There ARE some annoying missions near the end, though, but don't let them put you off


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 26, 2007)

great, first he shaves his nuts and now he is having wet dreams about the Halo3 DVD case.... good job modshroom128


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 26, 2007)

I played it yesterday. Did an online match.
Graphics=Pretty
Gameplay=JumpyShooty
I'll give it another go next time I visit my cousin, but my initial impression was "pretty good".

Rainbow Six Vegas has spoiled me. :'(


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> I played it yesterday. Did an online match.
> Graphics=Pretty
> Gameplay=JumpyShooty
> I'll give it another go next time I visit my cousin, but my initial impression was "pretty good".
> ...



Viva las Halos!

BTW, I want a 360.






Not really.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

i want a 360 also, but i dont know nuthing about cracking it, will i get any answers in that subject in this forum?


----------



## Marxian (Sep 26, 2007)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Sep 26 2007 said:


> i want a 360 also, but i dont know nuthing about cracking it, will i get any answers in that subject in this forum?



The best place to get information on modding the Xbox 360 is http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php.

The method differs depending on which DVD drive you have. There is plenty of info on the xbox-scene forums, including tutorials.


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 28, 2007)

after killing 2 scarabs in teh single player mode...

i realize halo 3 is as fun as ejaculation.


----------



## BakuFunn (Sep 28, 2007)

hahlO 3 disTurbS mY eDjUMacatIOn I nEEd 2 leran


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(BakuFunn @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> hahlO 3 disTurbS mY eDjUMacatIOn I nEEd 2 leran


idc


----------



## j5c077 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> halo 3 is an overrated piece of shit. I dont know why everyone goes crazy over it. ive played the first 2 and they are just boring, generic shooters. and this one is probably the same.



100% agreed
thank god im not the only person that feels that way


----------



## modshroom128 (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > halo 3 is an overrated piece of shit. I dont know why everyone goes crazy over it. ive played the first 2 and they are just boring, generic shooters. and this one is probably the same.
> ...


alot of people feel that way.

alot of people are also mentaly disabled.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> ...


"mentaly"

..........................................HMMMMMMMMMMM..........................
.............................


----------



## Westside (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> ...


That's coming from a guy who melted his Wii.


----------



## jaxxster (Sep 28, 2007)

PWNED!

I have to agree modshroom must be mentally disabled for doing what he did to remove a stripped screw.


----------



## EarthBound (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Sep 27 2007 said:
> ...


----------



## cubin' (Sep 29, 2007)

hello 3 sux0rz th3 shitz so gai, zomg


----------



## cenotaph (Sep 29, 2007)

imma firin mah halo 3 lazor


----------



## TaMs (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Sep 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > halo 3 is an overrated piece of shit. I dont know why everyone goes crazy over it. ive played the first 2 and they are just boring, generic shooters. and this one is probably the same.
> ...


300% agreed


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 29, 2007)

Halo 3 sucks.


----------



## Hiratai (Sep 29, 2007)

I just played a match with Moses, and his character was fucked or something, so I just sat there teabagging him for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Tanas (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Sep 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jhongerkong @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> ...



Is not a peice of shit , but  I recon that Gears of War is a superior game.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 29, 2007)

I wonder if they've even played it


----------



## Tanas (Sep 29, 2007)

Not just played it I've completed it.


----------



## cenotaph (Sep 29, 2007)

Halo 3 runs at 640p/30 fps with no AA and no bilinear filtering. Unimpressive. MP3 at least achieved a constant 60 fps.


----------

